# Best snowblower drive idea ever!!



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

This has to be the best idea in snowblower drives ever!!! Better than tracks.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Never seen one of those before. I'm going to guess it's 4 wheel drive.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes it is a 4x4.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is video of one of those.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

Shryp said:


> Here is video of one of those.
> 
> YouTube - 4X4 SNOWBLOWER by MTD WHITE


hi shryp, I wonder how much additional traction that gets over a 2 wheeler on a typical paved driveway,i can see a advatage,though on a very uneven surface,such as cutting a path through a yard or up over curbing.. btw,welcome over here..


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That isn't my video. I have never used one before. Thanks for the welcome. No one told me there was going to be a test before I could register. I had to google the answer to the verification question!


----------



## KMA (Jan 12, 2011)

*It is the best drive system ever.*

I have a White model 855 4x4 that is identical to the cub cadet in the photo. I have a very steep driveway and the low gear and 4x4 keep me from falling down when descending and the 4x4 pulls me up the icy hill with no problems. It is a very stable platform and much easier to steer than a tracked snowblower.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

I want one now that I have seen it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

KMA said:


> I have a White model 855 4x4 that is identical to the cub cadet in the photo. I have a very steep driveway and the low gear and 4x4 keep me from falling down when descending and the 4x4 pulls me up the icy hill with no problems. It is a very stable platform and much easier to steer than a tracked snowblower.


Ive seen them before, and wonderd how they steered. Im used to the normal one axle snowblower, and with those your able to kinda toss them around a bit. How are the 4 wheelers when you are working in tight spots?


----------



## KMA (Jan 12, 2011)

*4x4 Chicago Blizzard Busting Machine*

The 4x4 blower is amazingly agile. Steerable wheel drive requires only finger pressure to change direction. It has levers underneath the handles that can release power on one side. That allows it to act like a skid steer. If you use both levers it is like putting the machine in neutral which is handy for backing up without shifting to reverse and moving the machine around. With snow on the ground and depressing one lever it will easily turn 180 degrees and head back up my drive. It has the maneuverability of a wheeled machine with the traction and stability of a tracked machine. The extra traction is especially nice when the snow is deep or my inclined driveway is icy. It is the best of both worlds. My one complaint in the past has been the electric motor chute, but I have resolved that issue. The electric motor on the snow chute will fail if you allow it to hit the left and right stops. (The motor keeps turning when it hits the stop and this strips the gear if you do not let off the switch. I placed reference marks on the chute so I no longer hit the left and right stops and therefore no longer damage gears of the electric chute motor. The electric chute motor is expensive to replace, $360.00-$267.00 from MTD. I used a 1999 Chevy Lumina window motor as replacement. It cost $50.00 from Advance auto parts and it has a lifetime warranty. I had to tap threads into the mounting holes of the unit, but otherwise it was a direct bolt on. *4-wheel drive, Fingertip controled power steering, 26" clearing path, heated hand grips, Electric chute rotation, grease fittings everywhere, Large skid shoes, Powerful OHV engine, this thing is a Cadillac.* Blizzard pictures attached.


----------



## KMA (Jan 12, 2011)

*4x4 blower picture*

One more 4x4 blower picture


----------



## KMA (Jan 12, 2011)

*One more Blizzard 4x4 picture*

Side view


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 27, 2011)

Same as the MTD built track drive models. I have one and absolutely love it. If/when I replace mine, I hope to replace it with the newest version of it. Great traction, steering and love the weight transfer.


----------



## tractornutmn (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW!!

That 4wd blower is awesome wish i could find one of those!


----------



## tractornutmn (Nov 30, 2011)

Would it be possible to convert a track drive type to four wheels instead of tracks?


----------



## Scootertrash (Nov 15, 2014)

*4x4 white 8.5 HP*

I also have a White 4x4 that needs a chute motor replacement.
You mentioned using a car window motor.
Can you tell me which window motor to order; drivers side or passenger side?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Meh..I'm underwhelmed. My traction is perfectly fine with two wheels..IMO the only thing four wheels would give you is unnecessary added complexity and more things that can break down..I would place this in the "gimmick" catagory.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Meh..I'm underwhelmed. My traction is perfectly fine with two wheels..IMO the only thing four wheels would give you is unnecessary added complexity and more things that can break down..I would place this in the "gimmick" catagory.


I agree with ya, Scot.
Been blowing snow for years and never needed chains, tracks or anything else to move my blowers. In a few cases additional traction may be necessary but I haven't been in any of those situations yet. If your constantly spinning, slipping etc you're more than likely overrunning you auger's ability to get rid of the snow. But, to each his own. There's buyers out there for whatever is on the market.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm curious how well it cleans since the addition of the second axle needs weight to add any traction and that weight would partially come off the auger housing bearing down on the scraper bar and skids.
For packed snow is it more likely to try and climb over it ??


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Unless, it has an adjustable auger height mechanism, similar to most tracked machines.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

But that mechanism isn't really an adjustment. It simply lets the bucket down to work or pulls it up high enough to travel in a fast forward speed without catching on anything.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

trdr said:


> *hi shryp,* I wonder how much additional traction that gets over a 2 wheeler on a typical paved driveway,i can see a advatage,though on a very uneven surface,such as cutting a path through a yard or up over curbing.. btw,*welcome over here*..


Ha.
Seemed so odd seeing someone welcoming Shryp. Then I realized how old the thread was.
Welcome to SBF Shryp.


----------

